# 3D Gittermodelle



## dPo2000 (24. Juli 2001)

Kennt jemand eine gute Technik / gute Tutorials um 3d Gittermodelle
in *Photoshop* (am besten PS6) zu erstellen ? Den Stil finde ich
sehr "prickelnd" *gG+





mFg
dPo [ :smoke: ]




appreciate your help ...


----------



## HeRaTiK (25. Juli 2001)

würd ich auch gern wissen...

aber am besten soll es mit 3dmax gehen....


*gewusst wie* 


tutorials needed


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

*was...*

verstehst du unter 3d gittermodell?
hast du ein pic, wo man es mal sehen kann?:| :| :|


----------



## dPo2000 (25. Juli 2001)

hmm..wie soll ich das beschreiben ? wie ein 3d körper ohne texturen halt nur dargestellt mit linien & anderen formen ... pic hab ich leider grad nich zur hand ... weißt du was CAD ist ? so :]


----------



## wahookah (25. Juli 2001)

ich nehm dazu meistens ein vektorprogramm ala illustrator:

-rechteck zeichen
-type->rows & columns...->einstellungen nach wahl...
-verzerren, was auch immer....

in 3ds max einfach in den renderoptionen das häckchen für gitternetz oder so einstellen...


----------



## Saesh (25. Juli 2001)

<b>http://www.gfx4all.de</b>


----------



## Psyclic (25. Juli 2001)

lol in photoshop n 3d gittermodell ? neeeeeeee geht nich.
nimm 3dsmax, lightwave, cinema4d, poser oder so


----------



## Saesh (25. Juli 2001)

soll es so aussehen?







dann http://www.gfx4all.de


----------



## dPo2000 (25. Juli 2001)

für alle die noch nicht wissen was gemeint ist:

Ein Beispiel !


----------



## mulvin (25. Juli 2001)

in c4d kannst du das bild mit dem ansichtseinstellungen des editors rendern lassen. besonders gut sieht es (finde ich) aus, wenn du die szene aus der gleichen perspektive mit texturen rendern laesst, und die beiden bilder dann ps zusammenfuegst und ein bisschen mit der opacity spielst, oder wenn du die textur in einem linearen verlauf ueber das gittermodell legst.


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juli 2001)

@mulvin, ja, wir kaufen uns jetzt alle c4d, kostet ja nur 5299dm


----------



## mulvin (25. Juli 2001)

@ smallB:
hast du ps etwa gekauft? ;-)
zu c4d sach ich nur: "5,3MB"...


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juli 2001)

@mulvin, natürlich habe ich mir PS gekauf, habe mir aber nur die 5.0 version gehollt, ist billiger. Ich habe mir aber auch Maxon C4d XL, C4d art, bodypain3d, ich habe mir alles gekauft!!!


----------



## hammer12 (25. Juli 2001)

ich habe mir natuerlich version 6 gekauft.
fuer gute software bezahlt man doch gerne ein paar tausend DM...


----------



## mulvin (25. Juli 2001)

ich spare schon, um mir bald das update auf 7 zu bestellen


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

*lauter ehrliche gfxer hier *

in unserer firma werden selbstverständlich auch alle versionen gekauft.

und ich arbeite auch nur in der firma damit 
aber cinema4d ist auf jeder zeitschrift cd mit druff. (als demo natürlich)
manche demophasen dauern halt`n bissl länger. *g*


----------



## fungo (26. Juli 2001)

.......aua


----------



## dPo2000 (27. Juli 2001)

ist ja schön das Ihr Euch über neue Produktupdates unterhaltet, trotzdem hilft mir das nicht weiter *gG+


hat wohl niemand mehr Vorschläge, oder ?


es muß doch einen Weg geben...


----------



## ghaleon (27. Juli 2001)

smallb kannste mir mal sagen wie gross bodypaint3d ist


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Juli 2001)

@ghaleon, hier gibt es die demo, ist 10,3MB gross
http://www.maxon.de/index_d.html


----------



## dr-click (27. Juli 2001)

Tja, zufällig habe ich zu dem Thema vor einiger Zeit ein Tutorial geschrieben. Viel Spass!


----------



## Sliceraider (2. August 2001)

*Gittermodelle! ganz einfach*

Diese Gittermodelle sind äußerst einfach mit Adobe Photoshop zu machen, durch die verschiedenen ebenen. Man erstellt ein neuees Bild zeichnet darauf einen Strick Muster festlegen und somit kann man alles damit füllen was man will. Die Umrisse sind einfach zu zeichnen.


----------



## Cybersonic (2. August 2001)

In 3D MAX gibt es in den renderoptionen Gittermodell erzwingen oder so


----------



## dPo2000 (2. August 2001)

*Re: Gittermodelle! ganz einfach*



> _Original geschrieben von Sliceraider _
> *Diese Gittermodelle sind äußerst einfach mit Adobe Photoshop zu machen, durch die verschiedenen ebenen. Man erstellt ein neuees Bild zeichnet darauf einen Strick Muster festlegen und somit kann man alles damit füllen was man will. Die Umrisse sind einfach zu zeichnen. *



könntest Du das etwas verdeutlichen ? *gG+


danke !


----------



## firelooper (3. August 2001)

also diese thema habe ich hier auch scon mal vor einem halben jahr gestellt. ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie es aussehen soll ... ich nenne das immer "onyrostyle" ich denke dann weisst du schon was gemeint ist. ich habe es auch immer noch nicht ganz so hinbekommen da es wirklich nicht so einfach ist (abgesehen von dem gequatsche über die programm versionen) Es ist zum einen mit Illustrator zu schaffen 3d Gitter hinzubekommen (keine 3d körper) der vorteil ist dann der import in photoshop als vektor grafik. (da gibt es auch auf der Adobe seite als tutorial, habe ich als pdf auch noch) Einfache 3d gittermodelle sind dann in 3d Studio hinzubekommen ... was natürlich auch nicht von heute auf morgen geht. Danach in Swish 3d importieren und schon hast du es auch gleich in flash drin. Oder du nimmst die standalone version von swish3d und da kannst du dann auch einfache Körper selber erstellen sehr einfach. die ultimative Lösung habe ich auch nicht (leider) denn es liegt wirklich an den teuren Programmen die Lösung befriedigend hinzubekommen. Such mal nach den Illustrator Tuts. dein rechner sollte schon ziemlich gut sein hohe Rechnenleistung und viel speicher ... naja genug erst mal vielleicht hast du die lösung ja schon. melde dich via mail 

gruss firelooper


----------

